# Is this a Flemish Giant?



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]The vet said she's probably 3 months and she's pretty big!



















Me holding her:





(this is at GLRS)

Excuse the fact that I look like crap =D

I looked up Flemish Giant fawn babies and she looks just like them. As does her almost identical sister...

Sooo yeah. Whatcha think?


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I'm no rabbit expert  but if she's that big at 3 months old, and her giant ears... I think that's a dead giveaway. She looks exactly like a flemmie to me!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep looks like one to me also


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]Thanks for the answers =)! I hope more people come so I can get more! 8D!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 3, 2011)

She definitely looks like a flemish giant with those big ears and being big at 3 months already.


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]Sweet! =D
Yeah they thought she was 6 months but when she got spayed the vet told them otherwise.. hence the 3 months. =P! Only an estimation. But as soon as I saw her and her sister I was almost 100% sure they were flemishes. But of course I need some help from all of you 8D I'm grateful for the answers!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 3, 2011)

She could be a fawn flemish or if she doesn't get as big maybe a palomino is her breed?


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah I was thinking fawn flemish. Cause when I look at young fawn flemishes they look just like her!

I've never seen a Palomino rabbit in real life, are they rare? They seem like they are! That'd be cool if she and her sister were! =O


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 3, 2011)

Well if her sister wasnt the fawn color or if they get above 11lbs then they are definitely flemish. But she does have those flemish ears

cute


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]I'm not sure I understand the "if her sister wasn't the fawn color" =O???

Yeah, she is very cute =) 

I actually adopted her... *sheepish look* Love at first sight! <3 Didn't think I'd actually get her though.. =D

Gunna take extra precautions this time... She doesn't seem interested in other bunnies at all though. So I'm not THAT worried. I shoulda known not to adopt Soleil when they said she showed interest in other bunnies. They obviously didn't know rabbit language and didn't tell me that her body language was aggressive when she saw other bunnies.. Well.. ya live and ya learn..

My mom and I didn't even tell my dad. XD Well I told him after the fact. But he leaves it up to my mom all the time and she liked her too so we didn't even bother asking him. XD He doesn't mind though. He never sees my bunnies and I take care of them so yeah. XD

We don't get to bring her home for a while until she heals from her spay though.. =P


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2011)

How much does she weigh right now?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 3, 2011)

by the shape of her head, ears,blocky body, size and color she defonatly looks to be flemish to me, Flemish are lovely bunnies if handled daily they can be the "Gentle Giants"!


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

@Peg: Um.. honesty I would not know. She's maybe around.. ahh I don't even know what I could estimate her weight..

@Tobi: Yes I know =) I have a flemish giant. I plan on handling her a lot because I am hoping her gentle giant personality would be similar to Silas's =) I know it wn't be identical though. =)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 3, 2011)

i meant that if her sister wasnt the fawn color like your bun then its highly unlikely they're pals. Palaminos are all the same color. But i agree with everyone else. Good luck with your new flemmie baby


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you woahlookitsmee =) i cant wait to bring her home.
I was surprised to see her at the rescue. This is the 3rd flemish I've seen in a rescue/shelter and the second fawn one. The first fawn one (which was after Silas) was male and full grown. =O


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 3, 2011)

Those definitely look like Flemish ears. Very cute bunny too.


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Those definitely look like Flemish ears. Very cute bunny too.



[align=center]Yay! =) I was hoping she was a flemie. Of course I don't care what she is cause I loveeee her, but it makes me extra happy =) lol! She is cute isn't she? =)


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I vote for Flemish too.

So how much does she weigh?

Have a good day!


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

rabbitgeek wrote:


> Okay, I vote for Flemish too.
> 
> So how much does she weigh?
> 
> Have a good day!



[align=center]Sweet :biggrin:

Um, I'm not really sure to be honest! I'm thinking maybe 4-5 lb? She feels similar in weight to my dutch and mix right now. At only 3-4 months :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> rabbitgeek wrote:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I vote for Flemish too.
> ...


[align=center]


> Sweet :biggrin:
> 
> Um, I'm not really sure to be honest! I'm thinking maybe 4-5 lb? She feels similar in weight to my dutch and mix right now. At only 3-4 months :shock:


[/align][align=left]I'm probably going against what everyone else is saying - but as a flemish breeder - to me she is more of a mix - or she's younger than even 3 months. By three months - most of mine are AT LEAST 5 or even closer to 6 pounds I think.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I have some flemish mix bunnies that were closer to that weight at that age.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Then again - everybody's lines can mature differently - but she just seems "smaller" to me than a flemish would at that age.[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Mar 4, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> *Yield wrote: *
> 
> 
> > rabbitgeek wrote:
> ...



[align=center]I am not completely sure on her weight... she could be 7 pounds and I wouldn't know lol. I am not good at estimating especially when I can't pick her up as I'm estimating or pick her up and then my other buns to compare.. I'll take more pics when we bring her home and I'll try to compare to my other buns. Or ask GLRS how much she weighs. I don't care what she is =) I love her all the same. I guess we'll see =) Thank you for the input!


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]Here are some more pics of her... She's sooo big. She's gotta be heavier than 6 lb because she's heavier and bigger than Solara.



































Her feet and ears are sooo oversized XD Especially those feet. Oh my goodness! XD


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 10, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote*[align=left]


> I'm probably going against what everyone else is saying - but as a flemish breeder - to me she is more of a mix - or she's younger than even 3 months. By three months - most of mine are AT LEAST 5 or even closer to 6 pounds I think.


[/align][align=left]


> I have some flemish mix bunnies that were closer to that weight at that age.


[/align][align=left]


> Then again - everybody's lines can mature differently - but she just seems "smaller" to me than a flemish would at that age


[/align]
I agree here. I think she's possibly a mix. She is large, and does have the oversized body parts, but for a 3 month old flemmie she's still a bit small.


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

AndersonsRabbits wrote:


> *TinysMom wrote*[align=left]
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going against what everyone else is saying - but as a flemish breeder - to me she is more of a mix - or she's younger than even 3 months.Â  By three months - most of mine are AT LEAST 5 or even closer to 6 pounds I think.
> ...



[align=center]She may be a mix.. I don't mind at all lol.... 

But I DEFINITELY under-estimated her weight. (I went and saw her yesterday). 

She feels closer to the size that Soleil was- an almost full-grown New Zealand (7-8 lb) than Solara (a 6 lb mix) or Sabriel (a 4.5 lb dutch)... I mean look at me holding Soleil, compared to the picture of me holding Nala.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 10, 2011)

thats not a full blooded new zeland. Yeah it is big but NZ are like a 12 pound bree.d


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

AndersonsRabbits wrote:


> thats not a full blooded new zeland. Yeah it is big but NZ are like a 12 pound bree.d



[align=center]I said "ALMOST" full grown. =/ She was around 6 months there. I just went and saw her yesterday as well and she's gotten much bigger...


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 10, 2011)

I really love the name, and I love the fawn colouring.


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> I really love the name, and I love the fawn colouring.



[align=center]Thank you =) I'm sure Nala is grateful as well


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 10, 2011)

Like i said she could be a palomino if she doesnt get as big as a flemish


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> Like i said she could be a palomino if she doesnt get as big as a flemish



[align=center]Yeah =)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2011)

She's the same color as our Commander Bun-Bun. She was a mix and was almost 5 pounds, but, she had a thirty pound attitude.


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> She's the same color as our Commander Bun-Bun. She was a mix and was almost 5 pounds, but, she had a thirty pound attitude.



[align=center]Aww =) 
I really like the fawn color =D


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

[align=center]More pics of Nala to look at.. =)


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

[align=center]I contacted a Palomino breeder (with a site and everything) and she said that Nala does not look like a Palomino, and that she is most likely a Flemish and that the size looks right for three months.. onder:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2011)

The more I see of her - the more I think she's a flemmie.

She reminds me of my Tiny....he was a full flemish giant - but he always stayed fairly small for his breed (compared to others on the forum).

Personally, I like the smaller flemish giants - you get the flemish personality but less strain on their heart from being so huge.....so I feel like they have a chance of living longer.


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> The more I see of her - the more I think she's a flemmie.
> 
> She reminds me of my Tiny....he was a full flemish giant - but he always stayed fairly small for his breed (compared to others on the forum).
> 
> Personally, I like the smaller flemish giants - you get the flemish personality but less strain on their heart from being so huge.....so I feel like they have a chance of living longer.



[align=center]=)
Aww =O :hearts:
Silas is pretty small for a Flemish as well (I think?)
He's 12 pounds.

Nala's sister was bigger than her, so I'm figuring that she's just a small Flemish too. Yeah, I agree with you there!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just going back through things - I forgot that Tiny actually made it to 18 pounds....he'd lost weight before he passed away.

Flemish will be "growing" for over a year....sometimes 18 months or so.

I'm finally starting to see my herd buck and main herd doe at the weight I thought they'd be at - and he's almost 2 and she's 18 months or so.


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> I was just going back through things - I forgot that Tiny actually made it to 18 pounds....he'd lost weight before he passed away.
> 
> Flemish will be "growing" for over a year....sometimes 18 months or so.
> 
> I'm finally starting to see my herd buck and main herd doe at the weight I thought they'd be at - and he's almost 2 and she's 18 months or so.



[align=center]Oh =( Aww...

I wonder how big Nala will end up being. 

This is exciting, my youngest buns I've ever gotten were Solara and Sabriel, both at 6 months so they were pretty much full grown!


----------



## Toastasaraus (Mar 13, 2011)

It looks like a mix to me or only about 10weeks. By 3months my does are always over 8pounds if not 12pounds. Her cheeks also don't look quite right. Flem babies usually have these almost round looking fatty cheeks... hard to explain but I can pick out flem bred into most anything by those cheeks!


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

Toastasaraus wrote:


> It looks like a mix to me or only about 10weeks. By 3months my does are always over 8pounds if not 12pounds. Her cheeks also don't look quite right. Flem babies usually have these almost round looking fatty cheeks... hard to explain but I can pick out flem bred into most anything by those cheeks!



[align=center]Yeah, she could be a mix...

Look at how big she is compared to my 2 year old, 12 lb flemish, Silas.
They're in the exact same position.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 13, 2011)

don't know if she's a flemmish but i do know she is cute as all get out!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

jujub793 wrote:


> don't know if she's a flemmish but i do know she is cute as all get out!!



[align=center]Lol, she says thanks XP


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

I still think she's a flemmie  She is super duper adorable


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> I still think she's a flemmie  She is super duper adorable



[align=center]Me too :biggrin:

She says thank you 

She's a lil troublemaker! :rollseyes


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

She probably might have something in the bloodlines a while back, but still looks like a flemish. Like our girl! And yes, our flem is still a troublemaker. She's getting better with age though lol


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> She probably might have something in the bloodlines a while back, but still looks like a flemish. Like our girl! And yes, our flem is still a troublemaker. She's getting better with age though lol



[align=center]Yeah =D
I'm so not used to her behavior, all of my buns have been sooooo well behaved for the most part and i got them all a bit older so it's a little overwhelming ._.


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! It's just because she's young. She's got a ton of energy to burn. As she gets older she'll calm down. Especially since she's already spayed!


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah XD I've never had a bun this young! I can't wait.. XD


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

We got Blackie at about 9-10 weeks old and she was a troublemaker for a while! She peed on the couch and us every time she got up there but you couldn't keep her off it. She broke behind the TV and chewed the wires to the internet router, she pooped everywhere, she got into rooms that she wasn't supposed to get into and chewed wires there, she got behind the deep freeze and chewed wires there. But now she's too big to do all of the above (besides the couch, and she doesn't pee now) and she's a lot lazier too. So Nala will grow out of it


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Aww =)
Wow she sounds like such a troublemaker! I'm taking lengths to make sure Nala doesn't do that bad of stuff! I find it difficult enough with her peeing outta the litterbox!! Can't wait until she grows outta it.. lol


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Here are some pictures of her sister:















They look nearly identical. She's slightly bigger and slightly a different shade of orangey/tan than Nala though.

Also- I did NOT take these pictures! They are from her adoption page on GLRS's site!


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

She's cute too! She kind of looks manly though lol Nala is a lot cuter and girly looking.


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah she is =)
Haha, that's a very true statement.. XD


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 15, 2011)

She's still super cute <3


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2011)

[align=center]Yes she is <3 I LOVE her huge feet! =D When she hops it sounds like she's stomping XD Angry bunny~? XD


----------

